# ASUS P5N32-E SLI Sound Driver Issue



## multikoor (Apr 1, 2007)

I recently built my own pc, featuring the ASUS P5N32-E SLI motherboard with the onboard 8-channel sound card.

After using Vista for a few days I decided that I was going to switch back to xp until service pack 1 comes out - it crashed quite often.

Installed XP Professional with SP2, then proceeded to install the motherboard drivers as they came on the CD. No problems there.

Next, the sound drivers got installed, which at the end of the process I rebooted the system as the installer required - once the system had booted up and logged in, the screen went black and it sounded as if the hard drive shut off.

Wait about 20 seconds and the system reboots - logs on and I get a message from SoundMax saying that "Your audio configuration has changed. You must reinstall soundmax"

I've tried installing this several times, even reformatting and reinstalling windows. Always get the same result. I'm 99% certain that it's just a driver issue - I tried the latest drivers from the ASUS website and still, the same problem.

Anyone know a fix for this?

Thanks in advance!

EDIT: The sound won't work without drivers; Windows recognises it as a "High Definition Digital Audio Device" but doesn't have builtin drivers that support it.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome
So right now you will see a yellow or red alert in your device manager?
Remove the conflict completly and reboot, let windows find the sound chip and ask you for the motherboard disk.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Have you tried letting Windows load the drivers from the CD instead of running the installation program on the CD?


----------



## multikoor (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok,

I uninstalled the device with the device manager, and upon rebooting the "Found New Hardware" Wizard shows up. I tell it to search the motherboard cd, and it finds 3 drivers.

The first in the list appears to be a vista (beta) driver, since it appears as a higher version number than the other two (v6.10.1.5100) and appears to be "unsigned" - So I try it anyway. At the end of the wizard it gives me an error saying "The device cannot start (code 10)"

The second in the list: version 5.10.1.4580, located
"d:\drivers\audio\32bit\2k_xp\smaxwdm\w2k_xp\adihdaud.inf"
appears to be relevant to my os rather than the one (which has the same version number) which is located in
"d:\drivers\audio\32bit\2003\smaxwdm\w2k_xp\adihdaud.inf"
I tried using the former of the two first, resulting in the same error as before "The device cannot start. (Code 10)"

The third and "lucky last" driver installs, without errors, however it says that the device will not start working until I reboot. Upon rebooting, I have exactly the same problem as installing by using the motherboard cd / downloaded driver from asus website.

Thanks for your fast replies guys!


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I just looked on the Asus website under your P5N32-E SLI and it doesn't show that the vista drivers include XP support. a matter of fact, the operating systems are broken down. the last revision for XP was in Nov 2006
ADI1988 Audio Driver V5.10.01.4580, you mentioned this version.
ASUS DOWNLOAD SECTION FOR P5N32-E SLI

Be careful with the vista based drivers... They are both x32 and x64 and believe me, x64 would not be a good idea to install on your machine with the force driver option. Are you also aware that the .5100 vista driver that you also attempted is a nov 2006 release. they have since released a March 2007 driver for vista. If you think it's ok to install vista drivers, at least get the newest one labeled SoundMAX ADI Audio Driver v6.10.1.6110 for 32bit Windows Vista (WHQL) note it is WHQL certified. Note this driver is no longer a beta. Also the XP .4580 version is also WHQL. The link provided is all the packages in one place.

Analog Devices doesn't release chipset drivers but you may have to force your unknown devices or unstartable devices to use the XP driver if it is determined that the vista driver is no XP compatible.

Forwhatever it's worth. I downloaded the xp version .4580. I have copied the path I would like you to update your unknown drivers with or if uninstalling failed drivers, when they are redected, point them here.. wdm driver's are the most compatible in my experience.

here's the path i copied... you need to include your subdirectory that it resides in: Audio_32bit_V51014580\Audio_32bit_V51014580\2K_XP\SMAXWDM\W2K_XP


----------



## hellraizer (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey:wave:, this is an old thread but justincase you haven't figured it out get the latest BIOS version. that helps lots of issues


----------

